# Audi TT after basic meguires detail.



## oskanoears

Here's my pride and joy, shot Friday night outside an industrial unit in Oldbury West Midlands.
hope you like em:
Cheers Andy


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

nice :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn

Superb work.

You've done very well not to blow the highlights on it.

Care to share your flash setup?

S


----------



## bretti_kivi

now *that* is more like it.

Very nice indeed. And this: 


> Care to share your flash setup?


Bret


----------



## prokopas

amazing shots


----------



## Lloyd71

Nice photos and very nice car! I like the last photo especially. The only niggle I have is that the rear wheel in the first photo looks like it's gone because it's faded into the dark background.


----------



## oskanoears

Lloyd71 said:


> Nice photos and very nice car! I like the last photo especially. The only niggle I have is that the rear wheel in the first photo looks like it's gone because it's faded into the dark background.


Cheers lloyd I did do a separate shot for the back wheel but forgot to slice it into the image Iv still got the raws so i may have another play... we used bare flash so the hard part was keeping reflections off.. gonna have another go in a few weeks and use soft boxes more like the pro shoots and work to family of angles


----------



## oskanoears

SBerlyn said:


> Superb work.
> 
> You've done very well not to blow the highlights on it.
> 
> Care to share your flash setup?
> 
> S





bretti_kivi said:


> now *that* is more like it.
> 
> Very nice indeed. And this:
> 
> Bret


Hi Guys all the shots were achieved with 2x nikon sb 28s on stands different lighting configs were used for each shot but I tend to sick to around 1/8th power and f11 iso 200 because the car is reflective you need to aim your lights so it feathers off against the body work rather than point it at the car directly if that helps at all.
cheers Andy


----------



## callum5098

Love the last photo


----------



## Buck

Nice shots - like the last one :thumb: 

Also, see you are on the TP forum too!!


----------



## scottgm

Great Shots

but why does the 2nd pic have a different reg? RO10 TOG i think it is?


----------



## T10HJP

Great pictures of a great car  How did you get the effects in the third picture? almost looks like its been drawn with a pencil..


----------



## oskanoears

scottgm said:


> Great Shots
> 
> but why does the 2nd pic have a different reg? RO10 TOG i think it is?


Decided to change the reg as a pun really as the TOG refers to the photographer and the rolo refers to the audi rings.


----------



## oskanoears

T10HJP said:


> Great pictures of a great car  How did you get the effects in the third picture? almost looks like its been drawn with a pencil..


Its just the way you use the light to highlight the lines in the image.

Cheers Andy


----------



## m4rkie23

Great pics mate


----------



## RICHIE40

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Nice motor and great shots :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Very nice car and great pics. So is it a Ibis White SE S-Line?

You may find this thread of interest when I modded my Ibis TT: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163441


----------

